# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  Рада быть полезной Сафонова Татьяна

## STU77777

Музыкальный руководитель с прекрасным хобби "сочинительство" буду рада, если мои произведения кому-то пригодятся.

----------


## STU77777

Песня для дошколят "Сочинили песенку"
http://narod.ru/disk/29978272001/%D0...D1%83.rar.html

----------


## STU77777

"Приметы осени" минус и текст
http://narod.ru/disk/29978920001/%D0...D0%B8.rar.html

----------


## STU77777

"Этот ритм повторяй" песня для музыкально-ритмического развития дошколят
http://narod.ru/disk/29979254001/%D0...D0%B9.rar.html

----------

Дмитриевна (04.01.2020)

----------


## STU77777

Песня для самых маленьких "Детки-малолетки"
http://narod.ru/disk/29979554001/%D0...D0%B8.rar.html

----------

Дмитриевна (04.01.2020)

----------


## STU77777

Просто красивая (с моей точки зрения) мелодия "Умиротворение"
http://narod.ru/disk/29979873001/%D0...D0%B5.mp3.html

----------


## STU77777

"Новогоднее попурри" (моя аранжировка)
http://narod.ru/disk/29980228001/%D0...D0%B8.mp3.html

----------


## STU77777

"В гости к зиме" нечто сказочное. Может послужить как музыкальное оформление праздника.
http://narod.ru/disk/29980638001/%D0...D0%B5.mp3.html

----------


## STU77777

"Размышление" мелодия, навеянная Рождеством
http://narod.ru/disk/29980941001/%D0...%B5_1.mp3.html

----------


## Валерьевна

Татьяна, спасибо Вам за такое прекрасное хобби!
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## tamara rabe

:flower:  И от меня спасибо!

----------


## STU77777

Мои аудиозаписи здесь: http://nsportal.ru/user/22911/audio

----------


## Angel_Stike

Здорово!!! Спасибо Вам огромное за Ваше творчество! Очень пригодится! :Yahoo:

----------


## Дмитриевна

Почему то не получается скачать файл....выбрасывает в яндекс диск, а там ничего нет

----------

